# Question about clothing choices for women shorts



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm asking on behalf of my wife because she does not like using forums. 

For men, many prefer not to wear anything under their shorts/bib shorts/cycling pants. 

I'm wondering for women, is the same the true, she prefers at the moment as she just started riding, that she wears underwear because she does not want to soil her chamois since it appears that women may have natural fluids that make my wife feel that she is "dirtying" the shorts. 

Any thoughts on this by women would be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

albert1028 said:


> For men, many prefer not to wear anything under their shorts/bib shorts/cycling pants.


 This is not a gender specific preference. There is a specific reason for this preference. When you have layers under your shorts, they move around and cause chafing and discomfort. 



> I'm wondering for women, is the same the true, she prefers at the moment as she just started riding, that she wears underwear because she does not want to soil her chamois since it appears that women may have natural fluids that make my wife feel that she is "dirtying" the shorts.


Shorts are no different than underware. Doesn't she wash her underware after wearing them? Same goes for shorts. You should be washing them after wearing them too.

Unless you're wearing waterproof underware, you're not doing anything to prevent "natural fluids" from passing through your underware into the shorts. Think about it....


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I always wear underwear and do not have a problem with chafing. I do wear ones that have minimal seams in them and are form fitting:

Jockey No Panty Line Promise Modal Hip Brief


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Nothing comes between me and my cycling shorts. Except maybe some chamois cream.

Her shorts are going to get dirty if she rides in them. That's why you wash them before the next time you wear them.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

No undies if she is doing any real riding. She can use a tampon if her mysterious fluids are of the menstrual variety, otherwise her shorts are washed after every ride. This anxiety about panties thing is a common newb issue, if she does enough riding to justify lycra and and a chamois, she will soon find out herself. Just tell her that wimmins don't wear undies on a road bike with lycra. She might just think you are pulling her leg.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Cycling shorts are designed to be worn without underwear. 

Women can't really get away without washing every time. She might want to check into a menstrual cup instead of a tampon, much cleaner and more hygienic as there is no bacteria build-up, and no associated risk of TSS (toxic shock syndrome). Also, requires much less changing, and cheaper once you figure out which brand to use since they last almost indefinitely. (Weird, gross idea at first, but actually so much cleaner and better all around).


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Alfonsina said:


> No undies if she is doing any real riding. This anxiety about panties thing is a common newb issue, if she does enough riding to justify lycra and and a chamois, she will soon find out herself.


I disagree. There is no correlation between this being a "newb" thing or how much riding a woman does. It's all about the individual's comfort level and their individual body biology. I have been riding a bike for 35 years and currently do 160-200km/week. I have always worn underwear and have never had an issue.

Albert: If your wife is not comfortable riding without underwear then advise her to find a pair that will not bulk, or have larger seams that could cause some discomfort. The most important thing is that she enjoys her riding. Another thing that is very important is quality shorts that do fit tightly so there is not any rubbing or pinching.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you wear panties under your swimming suit? it is the same thing LOL. Really, it is just bad advice because you have extra areas for chafe and rub and heat, but light mileage rec riders are not going to worry about this. I would not even wear a chamois if I just did riding light. I still feel overdone in lycra.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a fairly robust guy and this thread makes me a bit queasy 

I'd encourage her to not wear underwear under her cycling shorts also. We have a friend that did that, and after we finally convinced her to let the shorts do their job without the extra layer in the way she is now much happier. It doesn't matter if you're male or female, being uncomfortable down there will kill your motivation to ride.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

nOOky said:


> It doesn't matter if you're male or female, being uncomfortable down there will kill your motivation to ride.


Exactly. 

The important thing is that she has fun riding. If she finds that wearing underwear is causing issues, then she can try going without.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

I really find Pearl Izumis to be the most comfortable, but if she is shying away because *how it looks* you can get her a padded liner to go under her most comfy shorts instead. Take her on a loonng ride and that might change her mind about bike shorts.


----------



## girlslovebikes2 (Aug 31, 2004)

Commando in the bike shorts for me.


----------



## TLDetroit (Feb 8, 2010)

girlslovebikes2 said:


> Commando in the bike shorts for me.


ditto


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

girlslovebikes2 said:


> Commando in the bike shorts for me.


Really, it's very freeing. Once you go commando, you'll never go back.


----------

